# How do you get shirts crease free into work



## wk495292 (10 Sep 2008)

I currently cycle in amd out of work 4 days a week on a monday I take the car along with all of my weeks shirts, socks etc. My aim is to commute 5 days a week however this brings the added difficulty of looking presentable at work having had to transport my shirts in my rucksack. Does anyone have a answer to this.

PS I am unable to iron at work, and my work place is closed over the weekend.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## porridge (10 Sep 2008)

wk495292 said:


> I currently cycle in amd out of work 4 days a week on a monday I take the car along with all of my weeks shirts, socks etc. My aim is to commute 5 days a week however this brings the added difficulty of looking presentable at work having had to transport my shirts in my rucksack. Does anyone have a answer to this.
> 
> PS I am unable to iron at work, and my work place is closed over the weekend.
> 
> ...




If I am passing my workplace in my car at the weekend, I will drop all my clothes into work for the week, alternatively I roll my shirts (do the same when packing suitcase).


----------



## snorri (10 Sep 2008)

Instruct your laundry company to deliver to your work address.


----------



## gavintc (10 Sep 2008)

A good quality cotton shirt will not wrinkle if packed properly. I fold it neatly (the same style as when you buy it). I then put them on hangers at work and wear a shirt than has been hanging for at least a day. I never have problems with creased shirts.


----------



## BentMikey (10 Sep 2008)

...by wearing lycra whilst I work. LOL!

More seriously, why don't you use a dry cleaning shop near your work?


----------



## bryce (10 Sep 2008)

I iron my shirts at home and take one in when I need it. I find I can get away with wearing the same shirt twice in a week if I don't commute by tube in it - so generally only need 2/3 shirts a week - another benefit of cycle commuting.

As for keeping them flat, first thing to do is fold them pristinely - when you unfold them they won't be creased. Also someone (probably on here or c+) said you should put the folded shirt in a plastic bag, which will keep the creases out. It seems to work for me - and at least keeps it clean.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2008)

Fold them carefully, drop into plastic bag and put in rucksack/pannier - works every day for me.

Non-iron shirst are a waste of time - blooming terrible to iron.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2008)

One of these


----------



## domtyler (10 Sep 2008)

Do you not have a dry cleaners near your work place? I haven't ironed a shirt in years, I simply drop the dirty ones at the cleaners and pick up my nice freshly laundered and ironed ones. They charge me £7.99 for five shirts, and this is in the City of London just off Bishopsgate. I reckon that is as cheap as doing it at home and a whole lot less hassle.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> Do you not have a dry cleaners near your work place? I haven't ironed a shirt in years, I simply drop the dirty ones at the cleaners and pick up my nice freshly laundered and ironed ones. They charge me £7.99 for five shirts, and this is in the City of London just off Bishopsgate. I reckon that is as cheap as doing it at home and a whole lot less hassle.



C'mon Dom, what other things do you do to 'save money'. That's lunch and shirts, What else? Shoe shine, bike servicing? I've got you down as wasting about £700 a year.


----------



## domtyler (10 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> One of these



You have a man-bag?


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Sep 2008)

I also use the 'carefully fold', put in a plastic bag and then carry in a back pack method, never have any problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wk495292 (10 Sep 2008)

*Instructions on folding shirts*

Does anyone have a link to a site that shows you via pitcures how to fold a shirt correctly. Lame I know but require help

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> You have a man-bag?



That's not a man bag you twerp!  Answer the question. Where else do you save money I haven't finished building my Domtyler profile yet.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (10 Sep 2008)

Simply instruct one’s chauffer, who’s follow behind, to carry one’s shirts in the Bentley.


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Sep 2008)

Fold, as everyone else does. Fold into a plastic bag as a liner when folded in half and into another plastic bag which is sellotaped up. I can do them individually or three or four at a time laid end to end. This goes into a rucksack and then to work where I store them in the bags flat until they are going to be used. I currently have seven folded shirts in the cupboard and just keep circulating them and replacing with new ones as time goes by. 

I also have the option of paying £7.99 for five shirts cleaned delivered to my office door by the concierge, but to my mind that's £400 a year. Practically a new bike!


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (10 Sep 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> I also have the option of paying £7.99 for five shirts cleaned delivered to my office door by the concierge, but to my mind that's £400 a year. Practically a new bike!



True - but how much would the washing powder / electricity / time to iron etc cost over a year?


----------



## bryce (10 Sep 2008)

wk495292 said:


> Does anyone have a link to a site that shows you via pitcures how to fold a shirt correctly. Lame I know but require help



Youtube probably has it.

Or.. get your missus to do it for you. Or..

lay the shirt front side down and fold the shoulders inwards (by about 3 inches) towards the centre of the shirt - so you have two vertical lines and the shirt is now rectangular. Then fold the sleeves into the fold you just created. The fold the shirt upwards from the bottom and down from the top until you have a square.


----------



## rootes (10 Sep 2008)

decent non-iron shirt and then basic fold plus a light roll up - hang out when you get to work..


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Sep 2008)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> True - but how much would the washing powder / electricity / time to iron etc cost over a year?



I don't know - how much do you reckon? £2.99 a week? You can't put a cost on personal ironing. Admittedly, I wouldn't have to do it, but there's no cost to me personally (apart from the opportunity cost that I could be doing something else).


----------



## rootes (10 Sep 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> I don't know - how much do you reckon? £2.99 a week? You can't put a cost on personal ironing. Admittedly, I wouldn't have to do it, but there's no cost to me personally (apart from the opportunity cost that I could be doing something else).




this is where the non iron shirt is king... wash, hang up on a hanger to dry - no need to iron!

john lewis ones seem best and the non-iron effect seems to last longer


----------



## domtyler (10 Sep 2008)

There are serious health risks concerning non iron shirts. They have a coating of some pretty weird chemicals (formaldehydes etc.) that have been implicated in causing cancer and other nasties.


----------



## Otto (10 Sep 2008)

wk495292 said:


> I currently cycle in amd out of work 4 days a week on a monday I take the car along with all of my weeks shirts, socks etc. My aim is to commute 5 days a week however this brings the added difficulty of looking presentable at work having had to transport my shirts in my rucksack. Does anyone have a answer to this.
> 
> PS I am unable to iron at work, and my work place is closed over the weekend.
> 
> ...



You are too fussy I just stay creased!..I'm sat here in cycling shoes CraG Hoppers and a creased gap tee shirt...don't you just love working in th Media


----------



## domtyler (10 Sep 2008)

> I'm another Eagle Creek thingy user. Crease-free shirts every time.



I'm not surprised you have a man-bag User, but as for Crackle!


----------



## Mr Creosote (10 Sep 2008)

I take a clean shirt in each day and I keep it relatively crease free by folding it in a similar fashion to when I purchased it and rolling it inside my towel.

I hang it up while I shower at work and the steam and humidity helps any creses to drop out.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Sep 2008)

snorri said:


> Instruct your laundry company to deliver to your work address.


Surely you can get your valet to do that, can't you?


----------



## Slim (10 Sep 2008)

> I'm another Eagle Creek thingy user. Crease-free shirts every time.





<Voice drops two octaves to sound butch> *Me Too *</Voice goes back up to sound like Woody Allen on Helium>


----------



## Losidan (10 Sep 2008)

Otto said:


> You are too fussy I just stay creased!..I'm sat here in cycling shoes CraG Hoppers and a creased gap tee shirt...don't you just love working in th Media



too right. creased clothes rule!


----------



## neslon (10 Sep 2008)

I just roll it up around my socks and kegs and shove it in the rucksack. Seems OK to me when I unroll it. Not that I care.


----------



## alp1950 (10 Sep 2008)

I like to cycle light & take change of clothes in on non-cycling days. However can't always remember what I've left at work! The day I forgot my belt was tricky as my waist size has dropped since resuming cycling.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Sep 2008)

> It's not a man bag. It's similar in size to an a4 envelope folder, and slides into your main bag.




Score one to Dom. He gotcha fair and square, check out the defensiveness!


----------



## SW19cam (11 Sep 2008)

I use a Tesco suit carrier, which has a shoulder strap. This allows me to carry in 5/6 shirts to work a week. It's a bit like this, although part of the finest range..

http://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=100-5519

It also has space for spare socks, wash bag etc and only marginally slows me down on the roads..


----------

